

How to learn with zero effort - pmcpinto
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150429-how-to-learn-with-zero-effort

======
wodenokoto
Calling it zero effort is definitely misleading. More effective would be more
appropriate. Using a Spaced Repition System is still a lot of work, and it is
(in my opinion) only good at teaching recall.

I'm surprised that memrise is made by memory experts. I always thought it was
"just some guys" who wanted to make a gamefied, crowd-sourced powered version
of Anki (www.ankisrs.net)

